# 01991/01992



## gmohammad (Nov 20, 2013)

REALLY NEED HELP: confused:

so it seems that insurance company are declining payments if the codes are being used as follows 01991/01992 which is the lateral and prone position.
so if I use 01936 then what would be the best modifier to use unless I am completely doing this wrong.
these are used for facet injections and marked by physician.
if some one is in pain management please HELP.
THANKS


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 23, 2013)

01936 if performed by anesthesiologist other than the physician performing the procedure or by a CRNA----Modifiers would reported similar to how you are reporting 01991 or 01992

Most likely it would be MAC less than 60 minutes ---if less than 60 min and MAC

By a CRNA

01936 QZ QS
4256F

By MD alone----AA QS
By MD and CRNA QY/QX QS
By MD and CRNA QK/QX QS


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 23, 2013)

I added 4256F to point out that 01936 is subject to PQRS reporting for perioperative temperature management versus 01992/01991 which are not.


----------



## gmohammad (Dec 4, 2013)

dwaldman said:


> I added 4256F to point out that 01936 is subject to PQRS reporting for perioperative temperature management versus 01992/01991 which are not.



Thanks


----------

